

The ArcticStartup guide to Estonian startup scene - jkaljundi
http://arcticstartup.com/2014/11/20/the-arcticstartup-guide-to-estonia

======
ommunist
Estonia is cool. You can get electronic citizenship there. I believe they are
the first country in the world who did that.

~~~
AhtiK
"electronic citizenship" is framed a bit for PR purposes, which is not wrong,
just misleading.

The offering is easier to understand if taken purely as a "digital identity
that is verified by Estonian government".

There are plenty of countries who provide digital id cards with signing and
encryption capabilities. But AFAIK all the rest (Belgium, Portugal,Finland
etc) have restriction on being a citizen of the given country or at least
being a resident.

Estonian e-residency card does not have a photo so you can't use the physical
card itself for identification, just the certs&keys inside it.

------
togasystems
I just had a conversation concerning building a tech community in the Yukon.
The main question that came up was whether you need developers first or the
infrastructure (i.e. incubators, capital.. etc) . I am in the boat that you
need a few developers first to drive the community and the rest would follow.

Thoughts HN?

------
disputin
Any recommended links for info about moving to / living in the cities and
countries mentioned on the site?

------
jkaljundi
Want to know which startups hail from Estonia? Check out the #EstonianMafia
hall of fame at Garage48: [http://hub.garage48.org/estonian-
startups](http://hub.garage48.org/estonian-startups)

~~~
todsul
@jkaljundi, Do you work out of Garage48? My co-founder and I just landed in
Tallinn, literally 30 minutes ago. We flew from Canada to Helsinki and caught
the ferry across to Estonia.

We came here for a brief change of scenery and because we've heard so many
great things about doing business here. Many of our suppliers are in the area
too. We'll drop by Garage48 tomorrow and see if there are any short-term
spots.

Interested in a coffee sometime this week? We plan to be here for 1-2 weeks.
My email is in profile.

------
jkaljundi
Estonian startups on Angellist:
[https://angel.co/estonia](https://angel.co/estonia)

------
sireat
Hmm, the guides to Riga(Latvia) and Lithuania do not resolve, oh and Estonian
one fails on reload as well.

~~~
jkaljundi
EDIT: And it's up again.

Arcticstartup unfortunately has been down for some time. They are on it,
trying to get it up. Hope it was not the Estonia post that took it down ;)

